# Menü-Listen mit CSS formatieren



## zweistein (9. Februar 2004)

Es geht um die Formatierung von Formularfeldern mit CSS...

Wie man Hintergrund, Border,..... ändert wird oft beschrieben.
Bsp: http://www.drweb.de/formulare/index.shtml

Ich würde gerne die "Pfeile" von Menü-Listen formatieren (Farbe, ...)
Hier wird auch nur erklärt, wei man Hintergrundfarbe von dem TextfeldTeil formatiert, aber es wird nichts über die Formatierungsmöglichkeit von den "Pfeilen" erwähnt. 
http://www.drweb.de/formulare/meue_leisten.shtml

Oder geht das schlicht nicht?

Thx für Infos...


----------



## PhoenixXP (9. Februar 2004)

Bei den Auswahlboxen lässt sich nur auf die Schrift (-art, -größe usw.) und der Hintergrund (Farbe) ändern.


----------



## zweistein (9. Februar 2004)

ok... schade... habs schon befürchtet...

ist echt ein bisschen nervig, dass die pfeile rechts und ev. skrollbalken so fett sind....

danke für die schnelle antwort...


----------

